# Creek walking. Tips, tricks and LAWS



## waiting for codd (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi everyone 
we arrived in Morgantown (WV) today and I had a quick walk in a creek. Didn’t find anything but it got me thinking if any of you guys have any tips on how to do it how to find them and more importantly the laws regarding them. Here in Australia the council has taken ownership of the majority of creeks so we can walk most of the ones around but I’m not so sure about the USA?

thanks
Archie


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2022)

waiting for codd said:


> Hi everyone
> we arrived in Morgantown (WV) today and I had a quick walk in a creek. Didn’t find anything but it got me thinking if any of you guys have any tips on how to do it how to find them and more importantly the laws regarding them. Here in Australia the council has taken ownership of the majority of creeks so we can walk most of the ones around but I’m not so sure about the USA?
> 
> thanks
> Archie


I am also curious about the laws, especially in CT.  Wondering if you need permission from someone or a fishing license.   Roy


----------



## Len (Jun 15, 2022)

A fishing license? I like it. I'll see you at the town hall.   There may be individual town differences in CT laws. I used to hear the local property owners had claim to everything to the high water mark. Walking in streams used to be permissible but point of access is a bone of contention. Contact the local town hall to be sure. Let us know what you find out. Getting permission never hurts.


----------



## UnderMiner (Jun 16, 2022)

You can't always get permission, but you can always beg for forgiveness.


----------



## willong (Jun 16, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> You can't always get permission, but you can always beg for forgiveness.


That philosophy, which I must admit was my guiding principal in the 1970's when I concentrated most of my searches in timberland and mountains, is much riskier these days. People have gotten a lot more uptight, and in the case of bureaucrats, more inclined to ticket or arrest and prosecute.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 22, 2022)

waiting for codd said:


> Hi everyone
> we arrived in Morgantown (WV) today and I had a quick walk in a creek. Didn’t find anything but it got me thinking if any of you guys have any tips on how to do it how to find them and more importantly the laws regarding them. Here in Australia the council has taken ownership of the majority of creeks so we can walk most of the ones around but I’m not so sure about the USA?
> 
> thanks
> Archie


Carry a long stick 6-8ft, when you walk, poke around out in front of you so you know when the creek bed drops off deep.

Morgantown, WV - yes be careful and ask the cops about the laws - landowners in WV get mad quick when people are messing around on what they feel is their property. Take those warning shots seriously


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 22, 2022)

Roy said:


> I am also curious about the laws, especially in CT.  Wondering if you need permission from someone or a fishing license.   Roy


In Ohio Waterways are public property. The banks on the other hand are not.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 22, 2022)

willong said:


> That philosophy, which I must admit was my guiding principal in the 1970's when I concentrated most of my searches in timberland and mountains, is much riskier these days. People have gotten a lot more uptight, and in the case of bureaucrats, more inclined to ticket or arrest and prosecute.


Or shoot your azz and not feel a bit of guilty conscious about it


----------



## willong (Jun 23, 2022)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Carry a long stick 6-8ft, when you walk, poke around out in front of you so you know when the creek bed drops off deep.


Or up the game a notch and use a potato rake for the same purpose. Such a tool will enable raking through bottom sand and muck in likely deposit areas where the current back-eddies. Moreover, one can loft a found bottle to the surface in the crook of the tines.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2022)

I like that sense that's what I mostly use to dig with anyway  but  with a short handle so it fits in my backpack.   Roy


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 24, 2022)

waiting for codd said:


> Hi everyone
> we arrived in Morgantown (WV) today and I had a quick walk in a creek. Didn’t find anything but it got me thinking if any of you guys have any tips on how to do it how to find them and more importantly the laws regarding them. Here in Australia the council has taken ownership of the majority of creeks so we can walk most of the ones around but I’m not so sure about the USA?
> 
> thanks
> Archie



I’m a big fan of my short shovel that fits easily in my bag. If it’s not a discreet place & I’m nervous about someone asking me what I’m doing, I’ll throw my headphones on ahead of time & just pretend to tie my shoe/rummage through my bag when they walk by  As far as creeks go, I’ve had success when I look for spots with glass shards. Worst case, I end up with some interesting shards to add to my growing shard collection (not sure what I’m going to do with all of these glass pieces, but that’s a “problem” for another day )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2022)

willong said:


> Or up the game a notch and use a potato rake for the same purpose. Such a tool will enable raking through bottom sand and muck in likely deposit areas where the current back-eddies. Moreover, one can loft a found bottle to the surface in the crook of the tines.
> 
> View attachment 237723


Hi Wll
I liked your idea about the long handled potato rake and went out and bought one. Haven't tried it out yet. Thinking about it now the one I have carried for about 50 years had a long handle when my father gave it to me and I shortened it to fit in the bag I was using and make it easier to carry through the woods. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2022)

Roy said:


> Hi Wll
> I liked your idea about the long handled potato rake and went out and bought one. Haven't tried it out yet. Thinking about it now the one I have carried for about 50 years had a long handle when my father gave it to me and I shortened it to fit in the bag I was using and make it easier to carry through the woods. Thanks for the idea


I hate it when I hit the post reply button by accident before I have a chance to look over what I've written....  should have said HI Will ,  should have had a period at the end, and  Roy.


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2022)

RoseOnTheRocks said:


> I’m a big fan of my short shovel that fits easily in my bag. If it’s not a discreet place & I’m nervous about someone asking me what I’m doing, I’ll throw my headphones on ahead of time & just pretend to tie my shoe/rummage through my bag when they walk by  As far as creeks go, I’ve had success when I look for spots with glass shards. Worst case, I end up with some interesting shards to add to my growing shard collection (not sure what I’m going to do with all of these glass pieces, but that’s a “problem” for another day )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RoseOnTheRocks said:


> I’m a big fan of my short shovel that fits easily in my bag. If it’s not a discreet place & I’m nervous about someone asking me what I’m doing, I’ll throw my headphones on ahead of time & just pretend to tie my shoe/rummage through my bag when they walk by  As far as creeks go, I’ve had success when I look for spots with glass shards. Worst case, I end up with some interesting shards to add to my growing shard collection (not sure what I’m going to do with all of these glass pieces, but that’s a “problem” for another day )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you RoseOnTheRocks....
I always wear a backpack with my short handled potato rake hidden inside.  As I almost always go alone and everyone is wearing a backpack these days I look like I am just out for a hike. Very easy to slip off a trail and look for the old dumps.
Roy


----------



## Len (Jun 27, 2022)

Roy said:


> I hate it when I hit the post reply button by accident before I have a chance to look over what I've written....  should have said HI Will ,  should have had a period at the end, and  Roy.


Hey Roy, most aren't from CT. They don't silently correct grammar. (Oops! I have to cut back on those contractions. Apologies.  By the way, just use the edit button to relieve that Nutmegger anxiety. )


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Roy, most aren't from CT. They don't silently correct grammar. (Oops! I have to cut back on those contractions. Apologies.  By the way, just use the edit button to relieve that Nutmegger anxiety. )


Lol... Thanks Len.  I'll try to edit it next time I hit that damn Post reply button by accident...   I'm feeling less anxiety already....     Roy


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 28, 2022)

Roy said:


> I hear you RoseOnTheRocks....
> I always wear a backpack with my short handled potato rake hidden inside.  As I almost always go alone and everyone is wearing a backpack these days I look like I am just out for a hike. Very easy to slip off a trail and look for the old dumps.
> Roy


Exactly!! So refreshing to talk to people who get it haha


----------



## moodorf (Jun 28, 2022)

Yeah I'm doing the same....wearing a backpack with one of these inside





also carrying one of these in there too (for tree roots)



I haven't used a shovel since I'm always digging in sloped/rocky creek banks.

I don't get mistaken for a hiker much though. When I go out hunting I'm not wearing my best duds, seeing as how I'm usually covered in dirt on the way back. Why ruin nice clothes eh?

Between the not-fancy clothes, the backpack, and the overall dirtiness on the return trip I think people get more of a _homeless_ vibe from me. A month ago I remember a week where on two separate occasions strangers offered me water XD

Then I'd get in my subaru and they would give me an "oh...." look.


----------



## Roy (Jun 28, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Yeah I'm doing the same....wearing a backpack with one of these inside
> 
> View attachment 237916
> also carrying one of these in there too (for tree roots)
> ...


Lol... Love it. I take a folding saw also on occasion.


----------



## Len (Jun 28, 2022)

My first go to is a WWII G. I. back pack. (small version)  Let whoever think what they want. If you're after bots old clothes are a must. I'd think twice about someone out of place (dressed to impress) while in the woods.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 29, 2022)

willong said:


> Or up the game a notch and use a potato rake for the same purpose. Such a tool will enable raking through bottom sand and muck in likely deposit areas where the current back-eddies. Moreover, one can loft a found bottle to the surface in the crook of the tines.
> 
> View attachment 237723


Very impressive thought, haha I have one when I dig into mounds, hills, soil areas etc... But haven't ever taking it creeking ...... until now lol


----------



## willong (Jun 29, 2022)

moodorf said:


> I don't get mistaken for a hiker much though. When I go out hunting I'm not wearing my best duds, seeing as how I'm usually covered in dirt on the way back. Why ruin nice clothes eh?


What? People go out hiking in fine clothing these days? Are they trying to revive Victorian aesthetics?


----------



## willong (Jun 29, 2022)

RoseOnTheRocks said:


> Worst case, I end up with some interesting shards to add to my growing shard collection (not sure what I’m going to do with all of these glass pieces, but that’s a “problem” for another day


When that day comes, consider projects like stained glass windows or mosaics. One does not even have to become proficient with the traditional techniques of those crafts--embedding pieces in epoxy casting resin is much easier.

A coffee table, even one lit from below through a translucent plastic panel, is a project I've thought of but have never built for the meager collection of shards I have on hand. With a table that is essentially a glass-covered light-box, one would not even have to embed the pieces, could periodically rearrange the contents, and tell their guests "Yeah, you see all the criers from that last dig? I sure wish someone hadn't run a bulldozer through that site!"

(A light-box table should work well for other displaying other transparent and translucent items such as mineral thin sections and crystals, Autumn leaves, gem stones and especially beach glass. And with low cost, energy efficient LED illumination, should not cost too much to operate.)


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 29, 2022)

willong said:


> When that day comes, consider projects like stained glass windows or mosaics. One does not even have to become proficient with the traditional techniques of those crafts--embedding pieces in epoxy casting resin is much easier.
> 
> A coffee table, even one lit from below through a translucent plastic panel, is a project I've thought of but have never built for the meager collection of shards I have on hand. With a table that is essentially a glass-covered light-box, one would not even have to embed the pieces, could periodically rearrange the contents, and tell their guests "Yeah, you see all the criers from that last dig? I sure wish someone hadn't run a bulldozer through that site!"
> 
> (A light-box table should work well for other displaying other transparent and translucent items such as mineral thin sections and crystals, Autumn leaves, gem stones and especially beach glass. And with low cost, energy efficient LED illumination, should not cost too much to operate.)


Great ideas! I actually have an idea in mind for a coffee table- possibly using my teals/blues as a river in the center, browns for the shore, greens for forest. Such a commitment though, and I'm loving your coffee table light-box idea a lot more! I'm seriously going to research this, thank you so much


----------



## willong (Jun 29, 2022)

RoseOnTheRocks said:


> Great ideas! I actually have an idea in mind for a coffee table- possibly using my teals/blues as a river in the center, browns for the shore, greens for forest. Such a commitment though, and I'm loving your coffee table light-box idea a lot more! I'm seriously going to research this, thank you so much


You are quite welcome. Glad my idea added oxygen to the spark.
If you develop your research into a commercially viable product, please consider a modest royalty for yours truly.


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 29, 2022)

willong said:


> If you develop your research into a commercially viable product, please consider a modest royalty for yours truly.


You've got it!!


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Jun 29, 2022)

Well, basic trespassing isn’t illegal. What you need to look out for is “No trespassing” signs. Going onto property with one of those signs bumps it up to CRIMINAL TRESPASSING WHICH IS ILLEGAL AND PROSECUTABLE. Creeks are generally considered public property in the first place. Finding them? Google maps does fine. Do not walk creeks in rural areas. You’ll probably find 1950s trash at best. Look for the creeks that run through, or nearby a town.

Hope this helps,


Clayton J. Migl


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2022)

Clayton J. Migl said:


> Well, basic trespassing isn’t illegal. What you need to look out for is “No trespassing” signs. Going onto property with one of those signs bumps it up to CRIMINAL TRESPASSING WHICH IS ILLEGAL AND PROSECUTABLE. Creeks are generally considered public property in the first place. Finding them? Google maps does fine. Do not walk creeks in rural areas. You’ll probably find 1950s trash at best. Look for the creeks that run through, or nearby a town.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> ...


Hi Clayton 
In CT I'm told the No trespassing signs have to be signed by the landowner. If not signed by the landowner it will be considered simple trespassing,  unless of course you are found in possession of something obviously belonging to the landowner.  That changes things. 
Roy


----------



## Len (Jun 29, 2022)

This twain will never be marked anywhere else...


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2022)

Len said:


> This twain will never be marked anywhere else...


Len 
I hope your twain never runs out of twacks.....    Roy


----------



## Len (Jun 29, 2022)

Roy,
You're good! As they say on the pa at Ocean State and elsewhere--Whoo! Whoo!


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Yeah I'm doing the same....wearing a backpack with one of these inside
> 
> View attachment 237916
> also carrying one of these in there too (for tree roots)
> ...


Hello everyone. 
I had an idea and thought I might share it with everyone. Most times when I'm out in the woods alone I will pick up a sturdy staff to carry.  Although I have never had a problem, I really don't trust the coyotes, which we seem to have plenty of in my area. As I am planning a small excursion this weekend and I wanted to try my new long handled potato rake but where I'm going I will have to walk a distance on the road as there is nowhere to park nearby.    I'm going to take the rivet out of the potato rake and replace it with a small bolt and nut and use the handle as a staff and put the steel part of the rake in the backpack until its needed. If you see me, I will look like I am hiking with a staff. At least that's the plan...   
 Roy


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 30, 2022)

Roy said:


> Hello everyone.
> I had an idea and thought I might share it with everyone. Most times when I'm out in the woods alone I will pick up a sturdy staff to carry. Although I have never had a problem, I really don't trust the coyotes, which we seem to have plenty of in my area. As I am planning a small excursion this weekend and I wanted to try my new long handled potato rake but where I'm going I will have to walk a distance on the road as there is nowhere to park nearby. I'm going to take the rivet out of the potato rake and replace it with a small bolt and nut and use the handle as a staff and put the steel part of the rake in the backpack until its needed. If you see me, I will look like I am hiking with a staff. At least that's the plan...
> Roy



Love it!! I’m getting Gandalf vibes & love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2022)

RoseOnTheRocks said:


> Love it!! I’m getting Gandalf vibes & love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi RoseOnTheRocks 
I thought you might like it.....
Roy


----------



## Len (Jun 30, 2022)

Not entirely positive what to make of you two--but I like it. 

Before you know it we'll be calling out Dumbledore's Army and marketing potato rake wand stem's with a metal detector inside...


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2022)

Len said:


> Not entirely positive what to make of you two--but I like it.
> 
> Before you know it we'll be calling out Dumbledore's Army and marketing potato rake wand stem's with a metal detector inside...


Lol... My plan is to go back to a steep side hill that I was scraping around on with two friends when I was about 14 or 15 years old.  Our fun ended that day with someone above us started shooting about 15 feet over our heads so I may need a little magic, you never know....


----------



## Len (Jul 1, 2022)

Hopefully, this time you won't need a smoke canister. Those hillsides can be very promising, however, a lot of loose material underfoot as well. I'm sure you'll notice some changes since you were there last and bring back at least one remembrance. I've always found the old stomping grounds rewarding in more ways than one. Good hunting!


----------

